# Parent Frame verändern mit PHP



## maniii (10. Mai 2005)

Kann mir jemand bitte helfen. Ich möchte einen Parentframe verändern und kann das auch ausgezeichnet in JavaScript. Ich muß das nur leider in einem PHP - Script machen. Kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie?

in JavaScript sieht's ganz einfach so aus:

parent.frames[1].document.forms[0].elements[0].value = "Test";

Wie geht das in .php ?

Vielen Dank

Emanuel


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Mai 2005)

Garnicht.
Denn PHP weiss nichts von Frames, da es serverseitig laeuft.
PHP => serverseitig
JavaScript => clientseitig


----------



## c2uk (10. Mai 2005)

Ich frage mich aber auch gerade, warum benutzt wer, der PHP zur Verfügung hat überhaupt Frames?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Mai 2005)

c2uk hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich frage mich aber auch gerade, warum benutzt wer, der PHP zur Verfügung hat überhaupt Frames?


Ich denke mal fehlende Kenntnis, welche sich durch die Fragestellung herleiten laesst.


----------



## maniii (10. Mai 2005)

Alles Klar, Vielen Dank.

Trotzdem besteht mein Problem weiter.

Ich lese mittels PHP einen Namen aus einer Datenbank und möchte ihn in einem anderen, als den aktuellen Frame darstellen.

Ich möchte sozusagen einen Parameter für ein Javascript befüttern. Ganz einfach, odr?
Oder doch nicht?

Wie auch immer. Vielleicht fällt jemandem etwas ein.

Danke

Emanuel


----------



## matdacat (10. Mai 2005)

Ja, du kennst ja selbst die Antwort auf deine Frage: du schreibst den JavaScript-Quelltext in PHP (parent.frames[1].document.forms[0].elements[0].value = ) und fügst hintendran den aus der Datenbank gelesenen Wert.


----------



## maniii (10. Mai 2005)

Vielen Dank,

Ja manchmal ist es wohl tatsächlich so, dass man sich die Antwort selbst gibt und man weiss es garnicht. Ich fürchte, dass dies daher kommt, dass ich mich auf ziemliches Neuland gewagt habe und mein Selbstbewusstsein in der Sache eher schwach ausgeprägt ist.
Na wie dem auch sei...
Vielen Dank nochmal. Es funktioniert nun.

ciao

Emanuel


----------

